

Oracle linking to it-ebooks.info - ishanr

In Oracle&#x27;s New to Java Programming page (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.oracle.com&#x2F;technetwork&#x2F;topics&#x2F;newtojava&#x2F;downloads&#x2F;index.html), the recommended books section (bottom of the page) contain a link to Head First Java on it-ebooks: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;it-ebooks.info&#x2F;book&#x2F;255&#x2F;<p>Are those books legal?
======
sixQuarks
I don't know what to think of that site. How has it not been shut down?

personally, I've used that site to browse through books before buying them
online. In my case, it is beneficial for the publisher to have their books on
that site, but I'd imagine most people don't use it that way.

------
mindcrash
No. Support Kathy and buy it instead.

[http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596009205.do](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596009205.do)

